# Memorial Day



## Grumpy Gator (May 25, 2015)

Please take a moment today give thanks to the people who put  themselves in harms way so that we can enjoy the Freedom that some of them gave there lives up to defend.
***********G**************
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
****************************************
>>>>>>>>>>>Freedom ain't Free<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 25, 2015)

Hear, hear!


----------



## ray (May 25, 2015)

Memorial Day is for remembering and honoring those that lost their lives for freedom and Veterans Day is for honoring all veterans past and present.


----------



## Terrywerm (May 25, 2015)

That is correct Ray, thanks for bringing it up. All veterans deserve our thanks, but today is for those that paid the ultimate price... for us.


----------



## jpfabricator (May 25, 2015)

I salute them!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## rafe (May 25, 2015)

Some gave all !  Much Gratitude and Respect


----------



## w9jbc (May 28, 2015)

I went to an annual event in KT uniform at an American legion post. it began pouring rain so they moved it inside, thank you veterans!


----------

